# I need ur opinion



## xNISMOB14x (Nov 5, 2003)

I have a '98 Nissan 200sx SE and I want to do a nice clean drop... what do u guys think about the.... TEIN H.Tech(...... or..... S. Tech and with the TEIN Basic Damper?.... Or do u guys have a other brands that are good and that will give me a clean drop and a smoth ride?...Thanks -XNISMOB14X-


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

TEIN BASICS.. that or do the TEIN SS


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

xNISMOB14x said:


> I have a '98 Nissan 200sx SE and I want to do a nice clean drop... what do u guys think about the.... TEIN H.Tech(...... or..... S. Tech and with the TEIN Basic Damper?.... Or do u guys have a other brands that are good and that will give me a clean drop and a smoth ride?...Thanks -XNISMOB14X-


Tein Basic is a good choice ....


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

I believe there should be 3 threads all about B14 suspension and springs above you.


----------



## 2HundredEHsex (Oct 23, 2003)

LIUSPEED said:


> TEIN BASICS.. that or do the TEIN SS



like the man sed.....TEIN BASICS or SS....its the way to go... u get better wheel travel due to the shortened struts/shocks.... i got tein basics and i love em..... able to drop my car 2.5" in the front and 1.8" in the rear with very minimal bottoming.... also make sure u get the motivational rear mounts for standard springs and not the coilover ones....those will help a lot!!!


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

*..*

..Motivational Coilovers.. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

